# Calais Aire



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Have I missed something? Returned from France on Wednesday and not a soul overnighted on the yaucht basin, is it because it's now chargeable or has something happened since I have been away??


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We returned the Wednesday before and overnighterd on the basin, along with another 6 m/homes. We prefer the basin because of the sheer space available, and because the aire is 'cheek by jowl' and noisy. No charges were levied.

tony


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Boskybee 

Maybe it’s because you can park overnight free at the port in Calais around by the ticket office. 

Regards
Ray


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Hi,
Has someone got coordinates or other directions for the yacht basin please?
Ta.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

1.844758 by 50.960225 for the entrance.  

tony


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

chellaman said:


> Hi,
> Has someone got coordinates or other directions for the yacht basin please?
> Ta.


You now have the co-ordinates but if you knew where the old Aire was, you will have driven past the basin on your left.
This used to be a lorry park and was always free but in August last year a sign appeared. It is now (in theory) a chargeable Aire although so far, nobody has asked me for money, which is not too surprising as at that time there were no evident facilities.
Basically as you leave the ferry, keep right and go past the lighthouse before passing under some flats built like a bridge. First right will take you to the old Aire or straight accross and you are passing the 'Basin' Aire on the right which you can access at the next roundabout.
I have counted more than forty M.Homes in the summer on this site which I prefer because you can access the town bars and shops very easily.
Enjoy all
Alan


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I have to say I have always preferred the yacht basin, so much room and not too much noise either, but was a little disconcerted when nobody else turned up and the old official aire was jam packed and really noisy, couldn't understand it!


----------



## chellaman (May 18, 2005)

Many thanks all of you for the info.
I shall be staying there next month.
Have previously used the ferry waiting area, but not my cupatea!!


----------



## Yeti (Jan 17, 2006)

hi all

We stopped there on Wednesday night, much easier with the trailer on the back, plus we wanted to get away at silly o'clock in the morning (we were the Merc Elnagh with a trailer and Smart on the back)
However we were advised a few years ago by a P&O truck driver it is adviseable when ever possible to park up near the road and not by the water front, as the police drive up and down that road quite often during the night and is therefore much safer.
This point was proven later that evening as we watched three "undesirables" clamber across the roof of an artic parked up by the water front.

regards

Yeti


----------



## ceeaygee (May 17, 2010)

We like that aire too. The boat watching is good too.

A chap came round about 8 a.m. with an official looking form for the fee, I think it was E7.

Usually have a meal at one of the nearby restaurants, no probs so far.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It could well be due to the perils of "undesirables" trying to hitch a lift to the UK courtesy of a nice shiny motorhome.

I am always VERY careful of where I overnighg within about 20 miles of Calais, Remember "Safety in numbers"

For some odd reason I always, when parked overnight near Calais, seem to wake up with my baseball bat (and ball) alongside me in bed!!! I have told SWMBO that I am most unlikely to want to play baseball first thing in the morning before my wheetyflakes but it doesnt seem to make any difference, they still appear overnight :lol:


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi all, 
We stayed on the Calais plage aire on Good Friday night and it was full but we did manage to get a spot on the front row.To be fair it is tight but what a view that evening with brilliant weather and a 1 min stroll to the beach. We pulled in for a couple of hours fun on the beach but ended up staying overnight as it was such a lovely evening and there was a great atmosphere. The attendant arrived about 6.30pm and charged us €7 euro.

Regards
Raymond


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> clipped..........For some odd reason I always, when parked overnight near Calais, seem to wake up with my baseball bat (and ball) alongside me in bed!!! I have told SWMBO that I am most unlikely to want to play baseball first thing in the morning before my wheetyflakes but it doesnt seem to make any difference, they still appear overnight :lol:


On our first outbound jaunt across the water, we were directed into the customs shed at Dover, and asked, "other than kitchen knifes etc, do you have any offensive weapons on board?" "Such as", I replied. "Such as a baseball bat for example" she retorted. 

We used to stay over at the yacht basin, but it became noisy with immigrants trying to get into the lorries parked at night, and arguing the case when they were discovered. Our last departure from Dunkerque via the UK Border Patrol was met with, "where did you stay last night"? "It's normally the yacht basin at Calais, but now we stay at Gravelines" I replied. "Hmm, much better, he said, but not 100%". 

Friends of ours, and Facts members (whistlinggypsy) staying over at Citie Europe, had two immigrants try to attach themselves to the MH. It frightened the life out of Bob & Barbara, so they moved off to the ferry ticket office car park.
The further away from Calais, the better.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Jock, 
I stayed in Cite Europe last year and headed to the south of France the following morning,theimmigrants would have wasted their time!!!


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We stayed at Le Touquet, aire number 2, for a night a couple of weeks ago. At Easter actually, and it, along with numbers 1 & 3, were absolutely packed with French and Belgians staying the week-end. So it was as safe as the Tower of London. 7.50 plus 2 Euros for the bourne and as many shops and supermarkets as you'd ever need 5 minutes away. Now our number 2 fave after Gravelines.

We went to the "Plage" aire during the day just to kill time before the ferry and when we went to book in the customs people checked inside the van, plus outside accessible lockers for "guests". We told them we'd only left the van to get some chips and it was locked and alarmed but they still looked!


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Just out of intetrest,how many cases are there of "unwanted passengers" actually getting, in, on, under or getting to the uk by means of a motorhome.
I agree that we should all be careful.I just wonder if sometimes its a little like "gassing.
As for the safety of Cite Europe has anyone noticed the height of the barbed wire fence. Does anyone really think that the french police would climb it to assist us Brits,NO...........if they see an "unwanted having a go" I dare say they would chuckle. Its gets rid of 2 more 1 "unwanted"and 1 more Brit buying all our cheap wine. :lol: 
Gary


----------

